# ArchiePH's avic picture thread



## archieph (Jan 9, 2011)

here are some of me babies.. versicolor, diversipes, ulrichea, metallica, iridopelma recife


----------



## archieph (Jan 9, 2011)

*more beauties...*

blue fang, aphonopelma bicoloratum, minatrix, laeta, and my gbb


----------



## archieph (Jan 9, 2011)

*some more beauties..*

hoping for this a bicoloratum to be male.. :} 8 yrs to mature? :wall:







awesome feet right there(ephebopus cyanognathus)..













my favorite spider chilling(avicularia diversipes)..







check this communal spider wondering around and a juvenile(selenobrachys philippinus)..













my marshalli, although no horn yet it looks kinda boring hehe







my chaco :razz:







my rosehair, good eater it is..


----------



## Bosing (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow! Cool collections! Hoping to see you this week sir!


----------



## archieph (Jan 9, 2011)

*do text me sir..*

let's eat inasal here.. it's our specialty.. walking distance from my house..  have some beer


----------



## crawltech (Jan 9, 2011)

Awsome pics man!...keep em comin!


----------



## archieph (Jan 10, 2011)

*tnx bro*

u have nice collection as well.. im completing my avics this year.. hopefully no more instant deaths.. my avics js die for some reason... sad..


----------



## Kreatz (Jan 10, 2011)

+1 here nice collection sir. go Pinoy :drool:


----------



## archieph (Jan 10, 2011)

*salamat po..*

salamat kabayan!!! :drool:


----------



## Bosing (Jan 10, 2011)

archieph said:


> let's eat inasal here.. it's our specialty.. walking distance from my house..  have some beer


I'll be in Iloilo tomorrow and will  fly to Cebu Thursday. I'm not sure if I can drop by Bacolod... huhuhu


----------



## archieph (Jan 11, 2011)

*take the fast craft*

its only one hour going here.. try to find some time.. haha i will pick u up at the port


----------



## archieph (Jan 11, 2011)

*all the avics available*

i wish i could get a hold of all of them.. any1 have any ideas bout how many exactly are readilty available? it's driving me crazy to find all of them.. :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## archieph (Jan 13, 2011)

*my other ts.. but still slings...*

cant get enough of my diversipes.. my favorite avic :worship:







newly molted geroldi 







laeta :razz:







my marshalli enoying a roach :barf:







my other versi playing and jumping around as usual 







my blue velvet 







my azurklassi :}







aurantiaca 







will post more as they molt and have a few more pics coming next time


----------



## archieph (Jan 15, 2011)

*more to come as they mature..*

newly ,molted gbb.. enjoying 1st meal.. :barf:







one of my other avicularia laetas 







my avicularia velutina enjoying snack :barf:







my orange ts living on top of each other heheh funny







my h hercules arriving soon  will post more as they grow, right now lots of my avic slings look the same :wall:


----------



## archieph (Jan 18, 2011)

*been falling in love to burrowers..*

my hercules have arrived four pieces :drool:


----------



## kingston (Jan 18, 2011)

wow nice t's you got there.
btw im a pinoy too 
and a first time owner of a b.smithi 2.5cm
kakaingit


----------



## archieph (Jan 18, 2011)

*X-b*

hey man... good luck to ur collection and ts.. if u need anything js personal message me!!! il be glad to help u out..:worship:

my girlfriend wanted to post her t.. its a rosehair, agressive and beautiful..

her beautiful rosea enjoying a meal.. he one of my most savage eaters.. will probably feed it white mice when it's older..


----------



## archieph (Jan 18, 2011)

*i remember..*



kingston said:


> wow nice t's you got there.
> btw im a pinoy too
> and a first time owner of a b.smithi 2.5cm
> kakaingit


i remember saying to myself id only buy one tarantula.. now i have 50 and counting... hahaha been in the hobby only a few months.. still fairly new..


----------



## archieph (Jan 18, 2011)

*swiming hercules*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AjtbhAjWlg
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AjtbhAjWlg[/YOUTUBE]

my hercs..




































horns on my darlingi..
















my marshalli..


----------



## fatich (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice pictures,your darlingi is female and your marshalli is male if its the same size with darlingi.


----------



## archieph (Jan 19, 2011)

*really?*



fatich said:


> Nice pictures,your darlingi is female and your marshalli is male if its the same size with darlingi.


how do u know darlingi is female?


----------



## Bosing (Jan 19, 2011)

archieph said:


> how do u know darlingi is female?


Horn size...


----------



## Kreatz (Jan 19, 2011)

archieph said:


> i remember saying to myself id only buy one tarantula.. now i have 50 and counting... hahaha been in the hobby only a few months.. still fairly new..


50 and counting? ive been in this hobby for six month and i only have below 20.. where the hell did you get your tarantula


----------



## fatich (Jan 19, 2011)

Bosing said:


> Horn size...


Yeap horn size


----------



## archieph (Jan 19, 2011)

*hhehe*



Kreatz said:


> 50 and counting? ive been in this hobby for six month and i only have below 20.. where the hell did you get your tarantula


have tone of good sources sir.. :razz: u can even send me a personal message if u want some.. haha


----------



## archieph (Jan 20, 2011)

*pics*

ephebopus cyanognathus in pre molt.. 





marshalli enjoying more beees..


----------



## archieph (Jan 20, 2011)

*some videos*

some videos u myt enjoy.. 
my hysterocrates hercules submerging..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AjtbhAjWlg
my favorite one is the versi.. i tot it was in pre molt.. look at it go!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQh34HcCGWA
very fast avicularia diversipes.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sqRFBtYTrw
my marshalli eating bees..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EeWjaOZyK8
my darlingi eating bees.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdg8LHqZses
poekies..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8HsDRMMYUs
aggressive tibaba 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huJLGl2_WrA
aggressive tibaba 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_1QGDlG-ZU

tibabas on the lose..















---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------

id appreciate any information anyone can give me with raising my hysterocrates hercules..


----------



## archieph (Jan 20, 2011)

*enjoy*

selenobrachys aggressive whilst i was js changing its home.. no more coco stuff for me.. off with the molds.. so i decided to mess with it..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1LkbuUgVxU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjEDCueUS2o
















my aphonopelma bicoloratum js molted.. :clap: hoping it's male


----------

